# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ВАС на спектакль с участием всех зрителей «Сила доброты»

## Светик

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ВАС на спектакль с участием всех зрителей «Сила доброты»


• 17 января в 16.00

Что такое сила доброты? Это умение верить, что добро всегда побеждает.
Кто сильнее, маленький мышонок или большой волк? Сильнее всех доброта. И если у маленького мышонка самое доброе сердце, он сильнее всех в лесу, даже если он в это не сразу поверил.

После спектаклей будет проходить мастер класс.

Это домашний праздник.

Праздник проведут Лопатина А. и Скребцова М., педагоги, авторы более сотни добрых книг для детей.

Их интерактивный театр — это сказко-терапия, т.к. постоянно идет вовлечение детей в сказочный процесс, погружение их в добрую сказочную атмосферу, которая рождает в детях чувство психологической защищенности, позволяет им развить свои внутренние творческие способности и жизненные ресурсы.

Праздник пройдет в центре «Вдохновение» по адресу: Москва, ул. Новозаводская, д. 8,

(м. Фили)

подробнее — http://www.vdohnovim.com/contacts/

Стоимость билета 700 руб. (один родитель + ребенок).

ВНИМАНИЕ! Доплата за второго ребенка или родителя 300 руб.

Предварительная запись по телефонам: +7 985 779 8579 – Вадим, +7 985 221 5562 – Елена

Подробности на сайте http://k-mudrosti.ru

Число мест ограничено.

----------

